# Anyone heard of juice fasting?



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

I've read alittle bit on water and juice fasting............was wondering if anyone here has done it and how it turned out for them?

beannachtai,

kelli


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Kelli,

Last year (Feb 2005) I did a Juice Fast. The plan was to do about a week - I ended up being on it for more than 2! I bought a juicer and juiced everything from carrots (bleckkk) and yams (yum)...........

It was great. I felt great and lost a lot of weight. Now.......the weight came back on almost immediately but ONLY because I did not do it right. I was supposed to slowly introduce solids of raw vegetables and fruit. Mainly - taking the ingredients of my juices and eating them whole. I didn't do that.

I went to a website and got a book called Fasting to Freedom. If I can remember the website - you can learn everything you need to know without buying the book. I'll try to find it. It's Christian based but the nutritional information is valid regardless of your faith.  

It is a good way to jumpstart a diet - in that you sort of get rid of all the JUNK in your system before starting fresh on a new way of eating.

Jill


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I have heard that it slows down your matabolzim which will pack on the pounds when you start eating again. I do think juicing is great and should be part of your diet.


----------



## seahealth (Oct 29, 2004)

You know it all depends on what you are juicing too. If it is all fruit, I would say no. If you are using cleansing foods, then yes.

I did some with beets and beet tops, spinach, etc. If I went back through my books I could tell you what I was juicing. I remember doing lots of fresh beets and I think I remember carrots. I was also dehydrating the pulp and making snacks out of it, I mixed in some seasonings and Braggs Liquid Aminos to flavor it.


----------



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks for the info!!!!

Kelli


----------

